# Tv Stands - I Want A New One - Some Q's



## 100pr00f (Dec 16, 2013)

hello all 

New guy here 

I watch a ton of movies and that is my main Set is all about and its in a bedroom so I cant do any thing crazy with the limited space.

I was looking to get this stand - Link











My thing is the TV mount. Its rated to hold up to 56" TV or 135lbs. I was wondering if a 60 or 65" tv would still be able to be mounted on this? The 60" TV I would like to have only weighs 48 lbs. Are all the mounts on the back of flat screens the same?

Hey thinks for the read. This is my first upgrade to my set up where I would be upgrading most of every thing with in this year. 

Hope I get a good bonus this year from work (Highly doubt it) to help speed things up haha

The TV i Have now is only 46". I want to hold out until 4k becomes cheaper and more available. Maybe next year. With 4k i wouldn't want to go any thing below 60" so its a 60" to 65" for me :spend:

Personally I would love to build my own but Not to good at wood work and staining in the Little amount of room Im giving in this housed haha


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

You pretty much nailed the problem in your post. TVs mount with a rectangular set of mounting holes that are threaded in a particular way (see the attached diagram from an example TV user guide). The mounting configuration is sometimes listed as the A (horizontal spacing) and B (vertical spacing) dimensions. It's the A dimension that will kill your plan since the horizontal spacing of these holes may be too large for the bracket to accommodate (the two vertical rails slide along the main bracket to adjust to different A spacings). It's a matter of checking the specifications of the mount and the TV to determine if it will work, and that may be difficult in your case since you haven't decided on a TV. 60 inches is close to the 56 inch spec for the mount but consider that the mount specs may be a bit optimistic so I wouldn't count on it fitting a 60 inch TV.

In a 60 - 65 inch size, a UHD television wouldn't be that much of a benefit unless you plan on watching it from about 6 feet. I'm just saying that because the added cost of a UHD is not justified in a smaller screen so you might be wise to go ahead an get a good HD set now rather than wait. In case you're interested, Panasonic's plasmas have the highest rating for a good picture (the ST, VT, and ZT models) and they won't be available much longer since Panasonic is getting out of the plasma game. There are some really good deals on them right now though. Just thought I'd throw that in. Plasmas are heavier than LCD/LED models so plan accordingly.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I wouldn't push it..They exaggerate the weight/size limits on those most of the time anyway...I would go with a regular stand for now, until you can do a full wall mount...I have this one here, from good ol Walmart..I had a 60" on it with no problem and it holds my receiver and center channel on the front shelves and I put my PS3 in the side door..it looks great and it's cheap!!!

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-TV-Stand-for-Flat-Screen-TVs-up-to-42/16451703


----------



## 100pr00f (Dec 16, 2013)

hey thanks for the reply I will have to check into that. Maybe I could buy a new mount and mount it to the hardware the stand gives.
We will see. Im still going to get it as my 46" will fit it.

My viewing distance is about 6 to 8 feet now so for a UHD will be an upgrade if prices come down to the 2k range might even be more then a year before that happens who knows.

It will give me tons of time to build a better sound system for it haha

Edit:

Also Im pretty happy with the TV I have. Samsung UN46C6900....waiting for me is ok I dont mind giving the TV another 2 years


----------



## 100pr00f (Dec 16, 2013)

Horrorfan33 said:


> I wouldn't push it..They exaggerate the weight/size limits on those most of the time anyway...I would go with a regular stand for now, until you can do a full wall mount...I have this one here, from good ol Walmart..I had a 60" on it with no problem and it holds my receiver and center channel on the front shelves and I put my PS3 in the side door..it looks great and it's cheap!!!
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-TV-Stand-for-Flat-Screen-TVs-up-to-42/16451703


perhaps. I need something with 4 shelves if i dont use the stand mount. I need to put my center on one shelf 

then i have a receiver, cable box, Blu-Ray player, surge protector, and maybe my xbox to be placed on a shelf

My max space i can use with TV at its highest point on stand. 52"w,24"d,56"h


----------

